# Help! No Hugging & Bed Sharing



## phillyhound (Aug 24, 2012)

Our V is 1.5 and about 5 months ago we discovered that he gets jealous if anyone of us hugs another family member (there's 4 humans in our house). At first we thought it was when just my husband and I hugged, but we have tried all combinations of us hugging and our V comes running and jumps on whoever is hugging. He doesn't growl or bark. He just tries to get in the middle of the hug.

Even more difficult is that he sleeps in bed with us and he will not stay on the floor so we can be intimate. I tried giving him a treat, but that didn't work. We stopped using the crate when he was about 6 months old. I tried to put him back in the crate so my husband and I could be together, but he barked and cried (the dog, not my husband :-O). If we close the bedroom door he will scratch the door and try to pull up the carpeting.

Any advice on how our family can show affection and how my husband and I can enjoy our marriage????


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Put the dog in a crate in the opposite end of the house and let him bark. Turn a radio on to drown him out.
As for as him jumping up when you hug. Teach him place, down, or sit and make him stay until released. Sounds like he is just having fun and learned he can get away with it.
Mine learned a long time ago not to jump on me but will still try once in a blue moon. I will move toward then and that puts them off balance or place a flat palm on my hand over their head. If they jump, they bump their head on my hand.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah.. sounds like you guys need to man up and get a handle on pup. Some tough love is in order. i know it's hard, especially with a V. Mine sleep on the bed too, but I can put them on a mat on the floor whenever i choose to.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with what has been said already. Sounds like he is just throwing his Vizsla charm around a little too much. 

If you stopped with the crate at 6 months and he has had a year of no crate, you may go back to square one for a day or two when you start using it again. Totally normal, don't let him manipulate. Both of my dogs are crated at night and anytime we leave the house for more than a half hour. Luna is nearly 5 now, would she be good if we left her out? Probably but I have better peace of mind if she is crated. At night especially she needs to be crated as I want my sleep and need it. She is by no means a "crate" dog in that she does not go in on her own during the day if left open... but sometimes will put herself to bed at night if it's late. She just got used to that routine, so don't think badly of it. It keeps the dog safe and comfortable and you too! It also is good to keep a dog used to a crate due to travel (you can take it with you so they have a place of their own) other people watching (just cuz they are good in your house does not mean other people's houses should be tested) and helps if they are ever kenneled or have to stay at vet for a period. Just a fantastic all around tool to keep around IMO.

If you want him to sleep on a bed at night you will have to take time to teach him that is where he is to stay. This requires tieing him down to it at night next to you.. or getting up and correcting him every time he gets on the bed and puting him back on HIS bed. Every dog is different with how long this would take.

As far as the hugging, totally normal for Vizslas but that does NOT mean they should get away with it. Just gonna be harder to stop it. Teaching a good "off" command helps in general. We use that with Luna if we want to be on the couch by ourselves, it is hard for her to resist but she eventually will go lay down. Have lots of other soft places for them to lay. You will have to practice this over and over probably.

Another thing to change his world around a bit is get the motto going of "nothing in life is free" If he wants affection, food, to go out, play with a toy, or a treat... you must make him do something for it first. This is where the trusty obedience commands come into play. If he is wanting affection from you try not to give it to him right then. Wait till he calms down or walks away, then call him to you so YOU can give him love when YOU want. Simple role switch around will remind him how things work.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ours like to get in the middle of hugs too. I admit, we sometimes give in and have a big ole' group hug. Otherwise, they are told "off". They don't sleep in our bed with us. They do get invited in for some a.m. snuggle time often, but they have to be invited. Like AKG, we also do the "off" command when we want space on the sofa and they are not allowed to chew on the sofa. If they have a bully stick, they have to eat it on their own bed - mostly because of that smell! 

Like others have said, if you start implementing some of these rules it will get easier. Eventually your dog will just "know the drill" and comply.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Send him to me.

He'll get to know and appreciate the Crate again.
He'll learn "off" and basic obedience.
He'll have loads of fun!
You won't hear a thing except, well... maybe a few weeks of honeymoon sounds.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

I second TexaxReds advice. Elroy used to jump up on us when I hugged my wife when she came home from work. He wanted to be right in the middle. Once we established the "bed" command, he knows he can't get up until we free him. The basic "sit" command should work as well, he shouldn't break it until told. It didn't take too long for him to get it. Now we hug, kiss hello, and then it's a big freeeee and time for his hugs and kisses  

Any chance you're from Philly PA, Phillyhound?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We have the same issue with Ruby with hugs. She is more jealous of my husband and wants to get in between us to be with him and give kisses. We have been watching our friends V and notice Ruby does this when the other V gives us attention. Doesn't bother us that much.

As for the intimate thing - we learned that Ruby has to be crated during those times. It is a must and of course kind of ruins the moment of putting her in the crate but there is no other option. Believe me...we tried to sneak one in while she was sleeping and she woke up rather quickly and attacked my husband with kisses....awkward!

We don't allow her to sleep with us because she is bed hog but she is allowed to lay on the bed and watch tv with us. When time to sleep we tell her time for bed and she gets us and goes in her crate in the other room and close on crate door til morning. We never stopped the crate training though - that is why it is so important.

Looks like you need to take a step back in get into crate training again.


----------



## phillyhound (Aug 24, 2012)

So it seems as if the consensus is to reintroduce the crate. Any advice on the best way to do it? I may post a new thread on the topic of reintroducing the crate. Our house is small (we live in a Philadelphia row home) and the only place for the crate is our bedroom and it is such an intrusion!

Should we use the 36" and 42" crate. Astro is on the small size (45 lbs). Is it better to have the crate on the bigger size your just right?

WillowyndRanch, I would love to send Astro to you for training. Are you close to Philadelphia?

DougAndKate, yes, we are in the city.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

phillyhound said:


> WillowyndRanch, I would love to send Astro to you for training. Are you close to Philadelphia?


2 Hrs from San Francisco Airport except in the Summer. Currently in South Dakota. The closest Hub would probably be Minneapolis for shipping by air.

Next year I plan to work the East Coast Trial circuit, but sorry - Not close without shipping your boy.
Good luck!
Ken


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

phillyhound said:


> So it seems as if the consensus is to reintroduce the crate.


Have you tried bully sticks? Large, raw bones? Kongs filled with frozen treats? 

We don't use the crate if we want to be romantic - distraction works so much better!


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

phillyhound said:


> So it seems as if the consensus is to reintroduce the crate. Any advice on the best way to do it? I may post a new thread on the topic of reintroducing the crate. Our house is small (we live in a Philadelphia row home) and the only place for the crate is our bedroom and it is such an intrusion!
> 
> Should we use the 36" and 42" crate. Astro is on the small size (45 lbs). Is it better to have the crate on the bigger size your just right?
> 
> ...


The crate is a great tool/asset with any dog. talk to anyone who has adopted a dog who has crate problems and they will tell you how much they wish the dog was okay in a crate. Don't see it as a bad thing when you put him in. 

Basically treat it like you did when he was a puppy, if he is fussing and ignoring him won't get him to settle you can correct him for the fit he is pitching... or maybe Cover his view a bit so he settles better. Just go into it expecting him to fuss a bit but if you don't give in he will settle in pretty quick i am sure.

Having good chews/bones/frozen kongs always helps in crates too so don't rule those out as an occasional option as well. but in the end they should kennel up nicely simply because you asked and that is just how it is. 

Luna is small and is only 36lbs, so your boy would probably be in a similar crate. We like the hard plastic crates for Vizslas around here as they seem to settle better in them. I think she is in the 300 size, been 4 years since I bought it lol sorry. So long as they can walk in and the back clears the top and they can stand comfortably and turn around you should be fine. Luna can't sit without having to duck her head but she has plenty of room to sleep and move around.

She used to be housed in our bedroom at our old place and was nice and quiet for us.. if that is your only space option you can't really try any different. It may make it easier or harder but it doesn't sound like you have many options. Both crates are now in the family room as we have no room for them in the bedroom. I kinda liked them in the bedroom better as I could hear them if they woke up from an upset stomach or something.. but it's surprising how I can still hear them from the bedroom too thus far.

Outside of him sleeping in the bed I would say night time should almost be easier to introduce the crate than daytime as he hopefully is more tired. Take your time I am sure he will come around if you all stay consistent.


----------

